# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Primavera 2013. KDD ACUIFERO 23 y Visita a Las Tablas.

## REEGE

Bueno chicos, ya estamos tardando...
La situación como todos sabemos es impresionante, más aún que en años atrás, por lo que merece una Kdd como dios manda.
Hay muchos expertos y conocedores del tema y de la zona y ellos son los que nos tienen que ofrecer y hacer pasar un día inolvidable en la zona manchega más dulce de España.
Daimiel, como en la otra Kdd puede ser el lugar de reunión y desde allí visitar lo que tanto nos gusta que tenga y brote agua, sus molinos que ya todos los conocemos y esas tablas que ésta primavera tienen que estar divinas.
Bueno, creo que segunda quincena de abril, primera de mayo serían buenas fechas para encontrarnos de nuevo y disfrutar de un milagro que no debería llamarse así.
Un saludo y Albertillo, Willy, Pyter, Jemasan, Jason, Don Quijote, Josemi, Daimieleño... y demás equipo de Embalses.net de la zona a preparar lo que será un día histórico e inolvidable.

----------


## Los terrines

A mí me parece que este año no puede ser mejor ocasión para repetir la visita, ya que la situación del acuífero y las tablas con el año pluviométrico que llevamos no puede ser mejor; no me gustaría perderme esta quedada, que ojalá lleguemos a hacer.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aún no podría asegurar nada, pero en caso de hacerse dudo mucho que pueda ir, sería un auténtico milagro que pudiese ir... y no es por falta de ganas precisamente  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Pues amigo si no vienes, te echaré de menos.
Recuerdo mucho como junto a Albertillo fuimos los últimos en abandonar la KDD.
Un día y unos tíos que jamás olvidaré esos que estuvieron ese día en Daimiel.

----------


## JoseMi

Yo este año no me la pierdo por nada! Estoy deseando.

He creado un doodle para facilitar la elección de la fecha, solo teneis que introducir vuestro nombre y los días que podeis.

http://doodle.com/wddp52qu5nf7sc7d

En principio puedo cualquier finde aunque uno de Abril seguramente lo tenga ocupado pero de momento no lo sé asi que marco todos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Me toca erigirme en voz cauta, y espero que no aguafiestas; me encantaría volver a repetir la experiencia del año pasado, junto a tanta gente maravillosa y a mucha más que no pudo venir, pero también deseo que, de hacerse KDD aquí, sea para apreciar lo que realmente fué el 23, y no la recuperación incompleta que pudimos apreciar el año pasado. 
De veras; si repetimos, que sea para ver Zuacorta encharcado como un mar interior, con agua corriendo. Que podamos disfrutar las Tablas con agua a ras de las pasarelas, encharcadas al 100%, que apreciemos el renacimiento de las lagunas freáticas del 23. 
Por eso, si se empiezan a barajar fechas, etc, tratad de que sean bastante más adelante (al menos Mayo o, si sigue lloviendo, no descartéis Junio), cuando los niveles hayan podido subir todo lo que den de si. Y si no vemos todo eso, o aún le falta cuando llegue el verano, la sequía estacional y el descenso de niveles (que espero este año sea mínimo, como el de 2010 cuando casi ni paró de subir) quizá fuera mejor emplazarnos más adelante, cuando las cosas se consoliden y podamos ver (ahora más que nunca creo que podría ser posible) la vuelta a la vida del sistema hídrico del acuífero. ¿qué os parece?

----------


## REEGE

> Yo este año no me la pierdo por nada! Estoy deseando.
> 
> He creado un doodle para facilitar la elección de la fecha, solo teneis que introducir vuestro nombre y los días que podeis.
> 
> http://doodle.com/wddp52qu5nf7sc7d
> 
> En principio puedo cualquier finde aunque uno de Abril seguramente lo tenga ocupado pero de momento no lo sé asi que marco todos.


Hola JoseMi, como le vamos a hacer caso a Albertillo (gran conocedor del 23) y uno de nuestros guías en la anterior Kdd, te ruego que nos modifiques el Doodle con fechas de mayo y las primeras dos semanas de Junio.
Tenemos una oportunidad única de ver la zona y no vamos a dejarla escapar.

----------


## santy

Esta me tienta mucho, no voy a poner fechas de momento, porque cuando vea como va cuajando la cosa en cuanto a fechas posibles, haré todo lo posible por cuadrarlo para ir, hace bastantes años que no he estado por la zona, y tengo prevista una escapada allí este año, y si encima es coincidiendo con todos vosotros, ya ni te cuento.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

Yo también haré todo lo posible por ir  :Wink:

----------


## JoseMi

> Hola JoseMi, como le vamos a hacer caso a Albertillo (gran conocedor del 23) y uno de nuestros guías en la anterior Kdd, te ruego que nos modifiques el Doodle con fechas de mayo y las primeras dos semanas de Junio.
> Tenemos una oportunidad única de ver la zona y no vamos a dejarla escapar.


Ok, siento la tardanza pero no me dí cuenta de que habiaís comentado. Aquí esta el nuevo doodle actualizado.

http://doodle.com/s6h32fn5npbi75xk

----------


## REEGE

Gracias JoseMi...
Esperemos que la gente se vaya apuntando a la misma, se junte un buen número de foreros y disfrutemos de una situación que (ojala y me equivoque) pero que no veremos muchas veces!!! La climatología y las extracciones no estarán siempre a nuestro favor... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Apuntado  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Para irse apuntando a ese día inolvidable y rebosante de AGUA!!!!
http://doodle.com/s6h32fn5npbi75xk

----------


## embalses al 100%

A la otra no acudimos por cosa de trabajo de mi padre.
A ver si para esta nos animamos, y nos damos el paseito. Si es Mayo o Junio hasta principios de ese mes, no podríamos saber si podriamos asistir o no. De momento lo dejo en duda, pero con la posibilidad  :Smile:

----------


## daimieleño

si tengo ese fin de semana libre me apunto, que tengo ganas de conoceros a todos.

*no había visto el tema hasta ahora.

----------


## DonQuijote

Apuntado, este año si que vamos a ver el Guadiana como nunca antes, saludos a todos.

----------


## JoseMi

Quizás deberíamos de poner una referencia en el hilo del acuífero 23, Tablas de Daimiel, Peñarroya y Pto de Vallehermoso ya que mucha gente tiene las páginas en favoritos y no sabe de la existencia de este hilo.

----------


## Ismamartin

La otra vez me perdí la excursión. Espero aue esta vez no me la pierda.

----------


## faeton

Alguna fecha concreta...?

----------


## perdiguera

> Alguna fecha concreta...?


Hasta que no se inscriba todo el mundo en el doodle, me parece que no hay fecha; las que más posibilidades tienen son las del último fin de semana de Mayo y el primero de junio.

----------


## willi

De momento de todos los que estamos apuntados, el 11 de mayo podemos todos.

http://doodle.com/s6h32fn5npbi75xk

----------


## perdiguera

Me he equivocado, lo siento, se me pasó esa fecha. Gracias willi por sacarme del error.

----------


## REEGE

http://doodle.com/s6h32fn5npbi75xk

----------


## ben-amar

¿hay algo ya planeado?  ¿quien se esta encargando de ver donde vamos a comer? Y si hay que dormir, ¿donde?

----------


## perdiguera

Organización, hombre, que si no ni dormiremos ni comeremos y con el estómago vacío y el cuerpo dolorido no habrá quien aguante.

----------


## REEGE

No os preocupéis chicos, que seguro que los "chicos de Daimiel" ya estarán buscando aposento y sitio para tal evento!!
Aún falta mucho, aunque pasa el tiempo volando, pero esa lista se tiene que agrandar aún más!!
El día estoy seguro que será inolvidable!!
Los que conocemos de la primera Kdd (Albertillo, Pyter, Jemasan, Willi y Don quijote...) que seguro estarán pronto nos dirán cosillas!!jajaja
Tengo unas ganas de ver todo eso inundado y escuchar in situ vuestras explicaciones. :Stick Out Tongue: 
*Vamos chicos a apuntarse!!*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me he apuntado el doodle, pero no se seguro si podremos ir. Por si acaso apuntado me quedo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jason

Buenas,

¿se sabe algo del tema?

----------


## REEGE

Que yo sepa no se sabe nada, hasta ahora me parece que sólo hay 13 personas apuntadas, aunque estoy seguro que nos juntaremos muchos más en el momento que los pesos pesados de la zona nos coloquen fecha y detalles.
Estoy seguro que Albertillo, Pyter, Willi, Jemasan...etc...etc... nos harán pasar un día inolvidable y nos enseñaran muchas cosas.
*Saludos y... Chicos que estamos en Mayo!!!!*
La verdad es que creo que Albertillo como moderador y como guía de nuestra primera Kdd no tardará en contarnos detalles. :Wink:

----------


## Castellano

Me gustaría asistir, pero hasta Julio me es imposible.

----------


## JoseMi

¿Será el 11 de Mayo la kdd o no? Deberíamos de ir concretando un poco  :Smile:

----------


## jemasan

No he participado antes en este hilo porque no se si podré ir, depende del día, pero si estais preparando algo puedo colaborar.
No me he apuntado en el dodle porque no tengo muchas fechas libres pero cuando sea la kedada haré lo posible por ir, aunque sea poco tiempo.
Un saludo.

----------


## faeton

Parece que no se termina de concretar.

----------

